# F29 - Shut Down PNM



## NM Black Cross Medic (Feb 8, 2012)

(un)occupy Albuquerque (The radical side of the movement) has called for a mass direct action and a diversity of tactics to shut down the PNM building in Downtown Albuquerque. This is in solidarity with Occupy Portland's call for a national day of action to shut down ALEC corporate centers. If you're a radical stuck in New Mexico, make your way down to the PNM building and shut them down. Use Guerrilla barricades, lockboxes, gatestorms or other tactics. Autonomous actions are encouraged. We will have a full host of street medics to provide back-up to any action that occurs.


----------

